# program otto



## c.c.1957 (Mar 10, 2004)

Does anyone know if this is a bad program? I had a browser
called orbit take over my browser and I am more or less shut down and can't get online. I did print out instructions for the
Ad-Aware 6 personal builder that I will have to do to get out of
this mess. Still don't know if they loaded any other programs 
to screw me up more. Haven't had a chance to check it out.
Any imput is deeply appreciated.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you're worried about malicous programs of any sort then you should get a spyware checker, a virus scanner, and a firewall. All these programs need to kept up-to-date via update downloads within each program or new versions.

For spyware use both Adaware, and Spybot. Both can be downloaded from www.downloads.com . You need to update then regulary with the Update feature in each program and do scans. You can fix all problems they find.

For a free virus scanner try AVG from www.grisoft.com Rememeber to keep it up-to-date as well. You can aslo do fee online scans at www.symantec.com and www.trend.com

For a free firewall try ZoneAlarm from www.zonelabs.com to stop people or some viruses from attacking your computer.

For manually cleaning of some problems you can use Hijackthis downloadable from http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html be carefully what you remove with this program. Its best to just create the log and post it here for recommendations about anything you are not 100% sure about.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi c.c.1957 

Welcome to TSG! 

I am moving this to the Security forum.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Please do this. Click here to download Hijack This. Un Zip it and click on the Hijackthis.exe.

Click the "Scan" button when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log.

Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.

*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. Someone here will be glad to advise you on what to fix.

*Note: When you download Hijack This *Do Not* download it or UnZip it to a temp folder or to the desktop. Create a permanent folder somewhere like in My Documents and name it Hijack This and put it in that folder.


----------

